# Where to move - Thinking Pleasanton / Livermore area ...?



## NorCal40 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I tried doing a search but it won't let me until I have at least 1 post, so here it is!

I'm trying to escape the Central Valley but trying to move within a 1-3 hour radius as I have ties to the area and I need to make the drive here at least twice a week (kids/family issues).

I work from home online so can basically move wherever I want.

I also have 2 kids that live with me (toddlers) so my choice has to be a family friendly area. An overall great place to raise kids and let them run wild. I ruled out Monterey and Pacific Grove as there just isn't hardly any kids ever around there except for tourists. Great place to retire/visit.

Santa Cruz is nice but kids grow up there too fast. We are more conservatives. It also has a lot of crime, drugs and homeless issues for such a small population.

So now I'm really down to probably Pleasanton, maybe Livermore.

I can afford a home in the 700-1M range (maybe a bit more) but will most likely rent for the first year to "check out the hood" and also due to the fact that there just isn't much on the market for sale right now. I don't want to settle just to get in.

I'm looking for an area in the Tri Valley that would be great for biking right out of my driveway. I know the city has a trail map but it's really hard to figure out with all the dashes and dots.

I have rode the ridge and in town a bit but need to spend more time getting to know the area.

Just looking for input that can help me save some time. What are the best areas for paved bike trails (no vehicles) in the area besides the ones I see that are short (a couple miles)? Any longer ones? Any one neighborhood close to them?

I'm not too into riding on the sides of roads with no or little shoulder like I see many there do. I have been clipped by vehicles before and had a buddy rode into before so I tend to stay out of the way of fast drivers and texters (at least until my toddlers are all grown up!)

So paved roads, not too busy roads with a decent shoulder work.

Also into mountain biking, cross country type stuff, so looking to be somewhat close to that too. I'm guessing that the ridge is about the main MTB'ing out there though.

My kids are into biking too so want to be in an area they can grow up riding close to home as well.

Any input?

Thanks!


----------



## Razz72 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've lived in Pleasanton for 45 yrs. my son lives in Livermore and they are both great places to live and raise a family. Both cities have great areas for cycling, just about anything you could want..


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Livermore has some of the best road cycling.. there are a bunch of different difficulty climbs not filled with cars (it's in a valley, so roads goes up from there). Between both sides of different climbs there is a great variety, real back roads.. all ridable to Mt Diablo, Hamilton, Altamont, Calarveras. For MTB there is brushy peak and del valle.

Pleasanton road riding is quite boring where you DO cycle amongst cars rather flat unless you head to calaveras or castro valley, to get to Livermore from pleasanton is actually long and not enjoyable. I heard the MTB at pleasanton ridge is great though.

Housing wise, affordability is quite different between Pleasanton and Livermore. You will get a much nicer home maybe with a pool in Livermore for the money. Pleasanton has better schools. Buying competition in Pleasanton will more more fierce in the current market.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Since you work from home I'd say Livermore. I'd move there myself if I didn't need to commute to jobs in the city or east bay. Housing is way cheaper than Pleasanton or San Ramon and it just gets more expensive the further in that direction you go. Danville would be great too - Mt. Diablo could be your daily ride. I live in Castro Valley and Redwood Road, Pinehurst, etc. offer tons of great climbing right in my neighborhood, but we've got our share of meth heads and though the public schools are still good, they're suffering from budget cuts.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Livermore has done a slightly better job of providing paved multi use trails which sounds to be your preference. But with some knowledge and a little bit of time you could ride paved trails all the way north to Martinez if you so choose (not my cup of tea). Livermore and Pton both have lots of bike lanes along the main arteries. But if you want to lay down some mileage then you will have to contend with cars. The rural country roads don't always offer the best shoulders but do offer the best climbs and views. I also agree your money goes a lot further in Livermore. Plus it is closer to the valley. Pleasanton does have a really nice downtown as well as Livermore is catching up in that department.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I've lived in Livermore for most of my 41 years. I've left and returned twice, so I guess that gives you an idea of how much I like it here. 

As others have said, the road biking here is great. We have Mines Road, Patterson Pass Road and Morgan Territory Road just to name a few. There are three road races every year that either begin, end in or transverse Livermore (Wente Classic RR, Mount Hamilton RR, Patterson Pass RR). We've also had the AMGEN TOC here almost every year it's been run. Mountain biking is great, too. There's Del Valle, Morgan Territory and Brushy Peak. And that's just the cycling!

Livermore is the only Bay Area town that is fully surrounded by green space (farms, fields, vineyards, etc.). We have a thriving wine industry that boasts over 30 wineries including several downtown tasting rooms. Speaking of downtown, beginning in 2005 our downtown has undergone a complete redevelopment and has made it's way onto many "Best of" lists in local and nationwide publications. In addition to the tasting rooms we have a great brew pub (The Alehouse), an awesome BBQ place (Sauced) and whole bunch of other wonderful restaurants both traditional and ethnic. Our downtown also features an all digital, 13 screen movie theater (the Bay Area's first) as well as a 500 seat performing arts theater. Our dowtown also plays host to several several street fairs throughout the summer as well as a farmer's market every Thursday night.

I could go on, but I think you get the idea. If I sound like a bit of a cheerleader it's because I guess I am. I am really happy with the vision and hard work that has gone into making Livermore the great place it is now.


----------

